# Blue Smoke - For Blue Skeen



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

A one-off custom for Blue Skeen. Just need to figure out where he is located now that he went to visit his daughter for what seems like an extended time. Hoping to see him at ECST but that might be out of the cards as well on his part.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks great Dan. I think Blue will like it a lot. :thumbsup: Thanks for posting the videos on it very nice touch.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Greyman (Mar 9, 2016)

bigdh2000 said:


> A one-off custom for Blue Skeen. Just need to figure out where he is located now that he went to visit his daughter for what seems like an extended time. Hoping to see him at ECST but that might be out of the cards as well on his part.


. When I saw the first picture I thought you had made him a chair shaped like a sling, only when I reached the picture of you holding it did the penny finally drop, lovely catty and an even lovelier gesture well done you


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice work Bud! He'll love it!


----------

